# NZXT Kraken X61 CPU Lüfter getrennt!



## Blackwhite (30. November 2015)

*NZXT Kraken X61 CPU Lüfter getrennt!*

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mir NZXT Kraken X61 gekauft aber bei mir stimmt irgendwas nicht. 
Ich bekomme von CAM eine meldung das mein CPU Lüfter getrennt wurde. 
Vorallem da stimmt sicher etwas nicht.. Ich habe auch andere Probleme mit dem WAKÜ. LOGO von NZXT leuchtet dauerhaft wenn der PC im Storm versorgt ist. Ist das normal? 

Ich habe den CPU Fan Kabel vom Kühler beim CPU_OPT eingesteckt, aber wenn ich das auf CPU_Fan anschließe geht mein CPU auf 80 C hoch. Stimmt dieser Anschluss beim CPU_OPT? Was ich noch bermerkt habe ich kriege den Radiator nicht zum laufen wenn ich das Kabel auf CPU_FAN anschließe.

Warum kriege ich eine Meldung von CAM das meine CPU Fan getrennt wurde. 
Ich habe den SATA Anschluss und USB anschluss ect.alles bereits installiert. Aber ob ich das richtig installiert habe ist auch die Frage. Ich zeige es lieber mit Fotos zur sicherhalb. 

SATA Anschluss  
https://picload.org/image/piwdapw/12319636_10207994757136874_130.jpg 

USB Anschluss:
https://picload.org/image/piwdapa/12278072_10207994756936869_155.jpg

CPU Anschluss: 
https://picload.org/image/piwdapr/12278063_10207994756736864_158.jpg

CAM: https://picload.org/image/piwdapl/12308865_10207994769777190_128.jpg 
https://picload.org/image/piwdapi/12319584_10207994770057197_105.jpg

Geräte Manager: 
https://picload.org/image/piwdogr/unbenannt.png Was ist das?

 Wie gesagt ich kriege nur noch Probleme mit dem WAKÜ..  Im BIOS habe ich noch nichts eingstellt. Vorallem ich kann die geschwindigkeit von der Pumpe nicht einstellen oder die Farben der Kühler. 

Mein Hardware:

Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 5 
CPU: Intel I7 4790k
RAM: 8GB 1600 mhz Kingston 
Grafik: GTX 970 Asus
Netzteil: Be Quit 630 Watt


----------



## AimBros (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NZXT Kraken X61 CPU Lüfter getrennt! HILFE*

Hm sehr mysteriös.

Hast du dich mal an den Support des Herstellers von Mainboard und Kühler gewendet?

Eine Ferndiagnose kann man so sehr schwer stellen,ich rate vorsichtshalber erstmal auf einen Luftkühler umzusteigen um evtl. Schäden an der CPU etc vorzubeugen.

Schaue wie die Biostreiber sind,checke auch evtl ob der Hersteller des AIO Kühlers Treiber angibt zur Verwendung.Achte einmal auf den Anschluss von dem CPU_Fan,ob es Schäden gibt.Es kann in diesen Moment mehrere Gründe haben

Ich habe auch eine AIO seid 2 Wochen,die Enermax LIQ 240,habe aber keinerlei ähnliche Probleme,Geschweige den sowas schon mal gehört,was bei dir da vorfällt.


Hoffe ich konnte zumindest ein bisschen Helfen.
Halt uns auf dem laufenden was der Fehler war.

Gruß AimBros


----------



## Blackwhite (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NZXT Kraken X61 CPU Lüfter getrennt! HILFE*

Komischer weiße kann ich diesen 690LC nicht installieren.  Da eine Treiber was im Geräte Manager auftaucht.


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NZXT Kraken X61 CPU Lüfter getrennt! HILFE*

Also, das Logo leuchtet auch, wenn der PC abgeschaltet ist, das liegt am USB Port, weil der Stecker im USB Port drin ist und darüber kriegt er Strom, auch wenn der Rechner aus ist.
Du könntest im Bios mal schauen, ob du die USB Ports abschalten kannst. Das ist wahrscheinlich eine Funktion um USB Geräte aufladen zu können, wenn der Rechner abgeschaltet ist.
Hat also nichts mit dem Kraken zu tun.

Mein Tipp bei den Lüftern:
Nicht das Teil vom Kranken benutzen. Schließt die Lüfter per Y Kabel an den CPU Fan an und fertig. Darüber werden sie dann versorgt und das Mainboard regelt die Lüfter. Das ist der beste Weg, denn die Software zum Regeln taugt absolut nichts.

Das, was du im Geräte Manager frei hast, ist die Hardware des Kranken. Ohne Treiber funktioniert das Teil natürlich nicht, daher kannst du auch keine anderen Farben einstellen oder Lüfter regeln.
Aber wie gesagt, die Software taugt nicht viel. 
Du kannst mal auf die Webseite des Herstellers gehen und dir die letzte Software Version herunter laden, damit installierst du auch den Treiber, damit das geht. Einfach mal schauen, wo da was ist.


----------



## Blackwhite (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NZXT Kraken X61 CPU Lüfter getrennt! HILFE*

Dankeschön, ich habe mein System von neu installiert. Ich habe auch ein fehler gemacht, eigentlich sollte man als erstes den USB driver von NZXT installieren und danach den WAKÜ, weil es spinnt relativ. Aber jetzt funktioniert alles wieder. Ich habe bloß das eine Kabel vom Kühlkopf beim CPU_OPT angeschlossen, ich hoffe da passiert dann nichts.
Dankeschön für ihre Hilfe 

Ich hoffe ich habe alles richtig eingestellt im BIOS:
https://picload.org/image/pprdwpl/12334116_10208006506150592_874.jpg
https://picload.org/image/pprdwpi/12334422_10208006506350597_707.jpg
https://picload.org/image/pprdwpw/12336302_10208006505790583_500.jpg

Ist das okey wenn der CPU FAN auf 0 RPM ist, weil dort habe ich nichts angeschlossen nur bei OPT anschluss. 
Die Lüfter von KRAKEN werde ich mal ausprobieren, danke für den Tipp


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NZXT Kraken X61 CPU Lüfter getrennt! HILFE*

Welche Lüfter hast du denn jetzt angeschlossen?
Du musst ja Lüfter an den Radiator aufgeschraubt haben.


----------



## Blackwhite (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NZXT Kraken X61 CPU Lüfter getrennt! HILFE*



Threshold schrieb:


> Welche Lüfter hast du denn jetzt angeschlossen?
> Du musst ja Lüfter an den Radiator aufgeschraubt haben.



Ja ich habe die 2 Lüfter von Radiator schon installiert. Der Kühlkopf oder was das auch immer ist der hat noch ein Kabel der muss beim CPU port angeschlossen werden, ich denke der hat 3 PIN. Alles ist in Ordnung aber ich habe massive Probleme mit meinem System. Bei mir startet der CAM voll langsam, und wenn ich Neustart mache sagt Windows das ich mein System wieder zurücksetzen soll. Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt echt nichts. Hängt das davon ab das der SATA anschluss vom WAKÜ mit Festplatten SATA Kabel angeschlossen ist? Sollte ich lieber diesen SATA anschluss nur mit einem Stormkreislauf verbinden?


----------

